# Audison Bit One.1 / JL Audio FiX 82 / JL Audio TwK D8



## EvAnA (Aug 20, 2012)

Indecisive on my current build at the moment so these have to go before they just gather dust.

Audison Bit One.1

JL Audio FiX 82

JL Audio TwK D8


----------



## thmaynard (Jun 25, 2015)

Do you still have the D8?
I bought your Fix82 of the bay yesterday, and just realized that you're a DIYMA member. 
I am interested, if you still have it for sale.

Thx,
Tom


----------



## EvAnA (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet! Glad it's going somewhere it'll be used properly.

That's a negative on the TwK unfortunately.


----------



## thmaynard (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok thanks for the reply


----------

